# [solved] Keine grafische Oberflaeche mehr

## Gladdle

Seit gestern startet meine Grafische Oberfläche nicht mehr, ich habe am kernel herum experimentiert, aber auch der alte kernel startet kein X mehr.  Es kann sein das die Grafikkarte kaputt ist. Es handelt sich um eine NVidia GeForce 8600M GT. Der kernel startet, ich habe eine Konsole, Netzwerk und alles, aber KDE (xdm, kdm) startet nicht. ein 

```
dmesg | grep vga && dmesg | grep VGA
```

 gibt folgendes aus:

```
Command line: root=/dev/sdb3 vga=0x369 noapic

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb3 vga=0x369 noapic

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xffff8800000a0000

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
```

Hier die dmesg:

```
[    54.227] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

[    54.227] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    54.227] Build Operating System: Linux 3.3.1-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    54.227] Current Operating System: Linux WARBook 3.3.1-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Apr 18 22:06:42 CEST 2012 x86_64

[    54.227] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb3 vga=0x369 noapic

[    54.227] Build Date: 29 July 2012  03:17:36PM

[    54.227]  

[    54.227] Current version of pixman: 0.27.2

[    54.227]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    54.227] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    54.227] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Aug 29 19:53:16 2012

[    54.380] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    54.380] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    54.380] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    54.796] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[    54.796] (**) |-->Screen "nv-TwinView" (0)

[    54.796] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Acer Aspire 9920G LCD Monitor"

[    54.796] (**) |   |-->Device "nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT - TwinView"

[    54.796] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g)"

[    54.796] (**) |-->Input Device "Logitech Trackball"

[    54.796] (**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

[    54.796] (**) Option "Xinerama" "Off"

[    54.796] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

[    54.796] (**) Option "AutoEnableDevices" "off"

[    54.796] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[    54.796] (**) Not automatically enabling devices

[    54.856] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript" does not exist.

[    54.856]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    55.483] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/intlfonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,

   /usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute,

   /usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font-otf,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/jisx0213,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font-otf,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    55.483] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/"

[    55.483] (**) Extension "DAMAGE" is enabled

[    55.483] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    55.483] (**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

[    55.483] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c4ae0

[    55.483] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    55.483]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    55.483]    X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[    55.483]    X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[    55.483]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[    55.484] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0407:1025:0129 rev 161, Mem @ 0xca000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xc8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128

[    55.484] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    55.484] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    55.484] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    55.484] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    55.484] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[    55.484] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[    55.484] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    55.484] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    55.821] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    55.869] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    55.869]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    55.869]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    55.869]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    55.869] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    55.869] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    55.869] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    55.911] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    55.911]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    55.911]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    55.911]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    55.911] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    55.911] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    55.911] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    55.911] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    55.911] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    55.911] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    55.911] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    55.911] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    56.175] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    59.147] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    59.147]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    59.147]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    59.147] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  304.37  Wed Aug  8 20:16:03 PDT 2012

[    59.147] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    59.147] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    59.148] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    59.436] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    59.436]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.6.2

[    59.436]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    59.436]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[    59.436] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    59.436] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    59.485] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    59.485]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.13.0

[    59.485]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    59.485]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    59.485] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    59.485] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    59.670] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    59.670] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    59.670] (II) Unloading dri

[    59.670] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    59.670] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    59.670] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    59.670] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    59.670] (II) Unloading dri2

[    59.670] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    59.670] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    59.670] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    60.418] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    60.418]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    60.418]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    60.720] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

[    60.720] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.

[    60.720] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[    60.720] (II) Unloading nvidia

[    60.720] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

[    60.720] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[    60.720] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[    60.969] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    60.969]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.6.2

[    60.969]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    60.969]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[    60.969] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[    60.969] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[    60.993] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    60.993]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.8.1

[    60.993]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    60.993]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[    60.993] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    60.993] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    60.993] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    60.993]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.6.2

[    60.994]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    60.994]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[    60.994] (EE) No drivers available.

[    60.994] 

Fatal server error:

[    60.994] no screens found

[    60.994] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    60.994] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    60.994] 
```

Last edited by Gladdle on Sun Sep 02, 2012 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    60.720] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
> 
> ...

 

Hm, lässt sich das nvidia Modul denn noch fehlerfrei laden?

Schau doch mal ob das Modul geladen ist: 

```
lsmod | grep nvidia
```

 Wenn ja, dann entlade es und schau ob es sich fehlerfrei neu laden lässt 

```
rmmod nvidia

modprobe -v nvidia
```

 klappt das soweit? Wenn nein, dann baue das Modul (nvidia-drivers) mal neu, passend für deine verwendete Kernelversion.

----------

## Gladdle

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, lässt sich das nvidia Modul denn noch fehlerfrei laden?
> 
> Schau doch mal ob das Modul geladen ist: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Okay, seltsame Fehler. ein 

```
lsmod
```

 (ohne grep) Zeigt folgendes an:

```
Module                size  Used by
```

Offensichtlich werden gar keine Module mehr geladen? Ein 

```
modprobe -v nvidia
```

 Zeigt mir ein 

```
insmod /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia': Exec format error
```

Ich habe uebrigends versucht von einer Ubuntu CD zu starten: geht nicht, kernel panic.

----------

## Josef.95

Huh ja, all das klingt schon sehr ungewöhnlich...

Wenn selbst ne LiveCD mit ner kernel panic endet riecht das ganze schon ein wenig nach einem Hardwaredefekt.

Teste möglichst noch mal mit verschiedenen LiveCD's die bisher einwandfrei funktionierten.

Ähnliche nicht sauber zuordbare Fehler hatte ich hier vor ein paar Monaten auch mal. Auch bei mir stieg mit zuerst die Grafikkarte aus (Grafikfehler, Speicherbereichsverletzungen, bis hin zur kernel panic) - Ursache war hier ein schleichender Defekt im Netzteil (die 3.3 Volt Leitung hatte schwankend nur noch etwa 2,61 bis 2,7 Volt - Abhilfe schaffte ein neues Netzteil)

----------

## Gladdle

Okay, mit Backtrack kann ich booten, also habe ich die .config Datei aus dem kernelverzeichniss wiederhergestellt die auch funktioniert hat (3.3.1). Also /usr/src/linux/ auf den 3.3.1er verwiesen und ein "make && make modules_install" ausgefuehrt. Am schluss erhielt ich folgenden Fehler:

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/misc/vboxnetflt.ko needs unknown symbol module_layout

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/misc/vboxnetadp.ko needs unknown symbol module_layout

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/misc/vboxpci.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/misc/vboxpci.ko needs unknown symbol module_layout

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/misc/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/misc/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol module_layout

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.3.1-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol module_layout
```

Was bedeuted das?

----------

## firefly

das beduetet, dass du auch die externen module (bei dir die nvidia-drivers und virtualbox-modules) neu bauen musst.

----------

## Gladdle

Habe ich gemacht, funktioniert nun alles wieder. Vielen Dank  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima :)

btw, auch 

```
emerge -av @module-rebuild
```

 ist zum externen Module rebuild bestens geeignet.

PS: (magst du den Thread bitte noch auf [solved] oder gelöst setzen?)

----------

